# Legs



## Chico (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a question relating to my leg workouts..

I have been training my legs once a week doing a heavy squats, leg press, hams, leg extensions and calves. 3x8-10 of each.

My question is should I be doing legs more than once a week? With upper body I do:

chest and bis

back and tris

shoulders

and legs

with a day off between each workout.

Should I treat legs like upper body, dividing it into different workouts, or should I treat legs as one body part?

Also with my legs it seems to be the most draining workout of all, is this normal?

And how do I get my calves to grow? While they are insanely strong they dont seem to get any bigger, I have even started doing them twice a week to see if that works..

Thanks very much..


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

IMO 6-10 days depending on how hard you train

split them if you wish but I would still keep quads on their own!!


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

lol i train legs heavy 2wice a week with about 3 day gap!!! i also find that if u do standing calf rises they add alot of mass to ur calfs


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

dk246 said:


> lol i train legs heavy 2wice a week with about 3 day gap!!! i also find that if u do standing calf rises they add alot of mass to ur calfs


are ur legs big?

3 days gap? **** am still on doms mode on third day


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yes mate i have 3 day doms also... every 5-8 days imo.... but apart from that ur session looks ok mate


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

squats dont really give doms anymore. but i do heavy squats friday and light squats on a monday and theres no prob with recovery

DK when you do your calves, do you load the squat bar or use a machine?


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

well if u want a better squat session, take a plank of wood about an inch thick, put your heels of your feet on top of the wood, so your feet are sort of in a 45 degree angle, then start squating. it hits your legs much better then doing normal squats, my dad has been doing it like that for years. i have just started doing it, and it does realy hit my legs alot harder. i have been doing them once a week, and i can c massive improvement on me legs, hope it helps.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Chico, are you getting stronger, if you are just keep doing what your doing. I do legs once a week as well.

Carlos, the board under the heals works more front of the leg.


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

big pete said:


> DK when you do your calves, do you load the squat bar or use a machine?


i do calf now and again not all the time but whn i do the i normally either do them on the leg press machine by placing my toes on the grip and working them like that!!! or i do it on the standing millatry press machine.


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

Moray Muscle said:


> are ur legs big?
> 
> 3 days gap? **** am still on doms mode on third day


well i like to concider my legs big as i am only 17 and i have very little body fat on them!!! they are in now at 22 inches 5 inches up from my knee cap!!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

thats a great size especially as your only 17!!

what sort of weight do you push?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dk246 said:


> i do calf now and again not all the time but whn i do the i normally either do them on the leg press machine by placing my toes on the grip and working them like that!!! or i do it on the standing millatry press machine.


I still think donkey calf raises  are the best. First off they are stretched from the get go.

Calves you can damn near hit everyday.


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

big pete said:


> thats a great size especially as your only 17!!
> 
> what sort of weight do you push?


 currentl squatting 170kgs as my 1rm and un sure bot leg press as i do around 300kgs for 6 reps

and hack squats im not sure bout the weight i usually jus put ne thing on the machine and do it lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

thats a pretty heavy squat at 17 mate


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> thats a pretty heavy squat at 17 mate


thx m8


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thats awsome!


----------

